# Gt Bmx identity? New school



## 1937Zenith (May 14, 2022)

I know this isn’t a vintage Bmx but I just figured I’d ask in case one of you guys know. I just picked this bike up at a garage sale and am having the toughest time trying to figure out what model and possible year it might be. It has gt Mohawk hubs and Alex rims, 3 piece crank, chain ring is missing unfortunately. Any help identifying would be great thanks


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

Searching....
See if you can find a serial number under the crank housing (bottom bracket) or by the rear axle (dropout) area. if not check the neck area on the frame (steer tube).
It will most likely have a mix of letters and numbers and be more than 4 or so digits.
I can search easier with that info.


----------



## Lonestar (May 14, 2022)

2001 GT X Games. Good bike...


Here's a few  more...






						2001 GT X-Games - BMXmuseum.com
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				








						2001 GT X-Games - BMXmuseum.com
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				








						2001 GT X-Games - BMXmuseum.com
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				




The X Games decals have been removed


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

I have the aluminum version of that bike. The frame is so light it is scary.
Of course the rest of it weighs a ton.


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> 2001 GT X Games. Good bike...
> 
> 
> Here's a few  more...
> ...



Thanks! Really appreciate it


----------



## J-wagon (May 14, 2022)

Looks like it was converted to non-spinner


----------

